# FR: Past subjunctive



## curly

What is used now in french as opposed to the past subjunctive?

(Pretend i don't know what subjunctive even means) 

cheers, 

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Outsider

The _past_ subjunctive is usually replaced with the present subjunctive.


----------



## geostan

Outsider said:


> The _past_ subjunctive is usually replaced with the present subjunctive.



Not unless you mean the imperfect subjunctive.

Il est content que je lui aie rendu visite. [This is a past subjunctive]


----------



## curly

Why does the imperfect subjunctive sound archaic?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

To my knowledge, the imperfect subjunctive was often used by royalty and the aristocracy and was used often just to sound complicated and sophisticated.   ....I think.  No longer used today anyway.


----------



## curly

So would one  use this mode in a very very formal speech, or would it sound pretentious?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

do you mean the imperfect subjunctive..., people would think you slightly strange.


----------



## mukhs

est-ce que le subjonctif passé est toujours utilisé dans le français parlé?


----------



## Donaldos

Oui, quotidiennement... De même que le subjonctif _présent_. 

Ce sont les formes _imparfait_ et _plus-que-parfait_ qui se font rares (à l'oral comme à l'écrit d'ailleurs...).

Ex. d'emploi du _passé_:

Je ne pense pas qu'il _ait apprécié_ ta façon de lui parler.

Je suis content qu'il ne _soit_ pas _venu_. Je ne le supporte pas.


----------



## EmilySL

Re: Past subjunctive

I have just read the forum on the past subjunctive and i would like some feedback on a translation I am doing. 

The sentence in English is: He did not *seem  to have been thinking* about the other person and left without hesitation. 

My translation:   il *semble qu'il n'avait pas pensé* à l'autre et il a parti sans hesitation or il *semble qu'il ne pense* à l'autre et il a parti sans hesitation.

The problem is with il semble que and the need to put the `have been thinking` into plus-que-parfait and subjonctif. In the way I interpreted the statement, I understood the thinking part as occurring earlier than the departure.


----------



## itka

> He did not *seem  to have been thinking* about the other person and left without hesitation.


I would go for :
_"Il ne semble pas avoir pensé à l'autre, il est parti sans hésitation"._
The past subjunctive here is  replaced with an infinitive, but you could say as well : _"Il ne semble pas qu'il ait pensé à l'autre, il est parti sans hésitation."_
Also possible, but imho, less natural :
_"Il semble qu'il n'a pas pensé à l'autre, il est parti sans hésitation."_

I'd not link the two parts with "et". The second being more a consequence of the first, you could add "car" but it's not mandatory.


----------



## janpol

- C'est la rareté de l'utilisation de l'imparfait du subjonctif qui fait son étrangeté : si tout le monde l'utilisait, il ne ferait pas passer ses utilisateurs pour des prétentieux. Je crois savoir que ce temps est toujours vivace en Espagne où son emploi est donc tout à fait naturel
- quand tout le monde l'utilisait, il n'était pas l'apanage des aristocrates et des mandarins et je ne crois pas que le temps où on l'employait n'est pas si lointain : dans "Mort à crédit", je crois me souvenir, Céline parle de ses grands-parents qui  vivent tournés vers le passé avec les photos des enfants sur le buffet du salon et... l'imparfait du subjonctif
- il est vrai qu'une association de défense de ce temps (et du passé simple aussi, je crois, dans la foulée) existe : les membres se réunissent et parlent en utilisant l'imparfait du subjonctif...
- il est vrai que l'on prend un risque en disant : "... que je le susse" mais on en prend aussi, parfois, en disant des choses d'apparence beaucoup plus anodine ("nous obtenons", par exemple). Tout dépend de personnes auxquelles on s'adresse
- officiellement, il me semble que la règle de concordance qui conduit à l'emploi de l'imparfait du subjonctif est toujours en vigueur et que le remplacement de l'imparfait par le présent est seulement une tolérance...


----------



## Fred_C

MonsieurAquilone said:


> To my knowledge, the imperfect subjunctive was often used by royalty and the aristocracy and was used often just to sound complicated and sophisticated. ....I think. No longer used today anyway.


Je m'en suis servi hier dans une lettre...
Mais j'avoue que je l'ai fait pour énerver mon lecteur...


----------



## Titibzh

janpol said:


> - officiellement, il me semble que la règle de concordance qui conduit à l'emploi de l'imparfait du subjonctif est toujours en vigueur et que le remplacement de l'imparfait par le présent est seulement une tolérance...



Effectivement on peut remplacer le Subjonctif imparfait par le subjonctif présent à toutes les personnes sauf à la troisième du singulier.

Exemple:

Il souhaitait que tu y ailles.
Il souhaitait qu'il y allât.


Le subjonctif imparfait n'est en rien prétentieux à la troisième personne du singulier car bien plus couramment utilisé et passe donc inaperçu.
Par contre dites _"Il souhaitait que tu y allasses"_ et on vous sourira. 



(...)


----------



## janpol

je ne crois pas qu'on entende plus la 3è personne du singulier que les autres et, si tel était le cas, je craindrais fort que ce ne fût pour une mauvaise raison : à l'oral, une confusion avec un passé simple un tout petit peu plus familier...


----------



## Titibzh

La confusion peut se faire facilement oui.
Ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'on peut remplacer le présent à l'imparfait, sans que cela soit considéré comme une faute, à toutes les personne excepté à la troisième personne du singulier. Je ne cherchais ensuite qu'une interprétation à cette intolérance qui lui est réservé...


----------



## mcdonald

Voici un article wikipédia sur le subjonctif imparfait. 

Il faut dire qu'on le croise de temps en temps en lecture, alors il faut au moins comprendre son emploi.


----------



## roymail

The conservative French politicians sometimes still use it, but almost only at the third person of the singular. "J'aurais aimé *qu'il fût*..."


----------



## timofei

janpol said:


> - quand tout le monde l'utilisait, il n'était pas l'apanage des aristocrates et des mandarins et je ne crois pas que le temps où on l'employait n'est pas si lointain : dans "Mort à crédit", je crois me souvenir, Céline parle de ses grands-parents qui  vivent tournés vers le passé avec les photos des enfants sur le buffet du salon et... l'imparfait du subjonctif


De mémoire, il fait dire à sa grand-mère (veuve) : « Il faudrait que j'eusse plus de tirage. » 
L'emploi de l'imparfait du subjonctif après un conditionnel présent est, si c'est possible, plus rare encore qu'après une principale au passé. D'ailleurs dans le Voyage je crois me souvenir que Céline emploie plusieurs fois l'imparfait du subjonctif dans cette dernière situation. Il est vrai que ce livre est écrit dans un langage bien plus soutenu que les suivants.


----------



## roymail

L'article de Wikipedia cité plus haut donne une bonne indication quant au moment.
L'article de loi de 1901 consacre un usage qui s'était répandu, sans doute depuis assez peu de temps. Ca colle assez bien avec les grand-parents de Céline.


----------



## Jfoe

***sorry for the typo in the title, it should be *subjonctifs passés*

I have just a few questions about the utilization of the past subjunctive tenses. The easiest way for me to understand the difference is by comparison. Please correct these example sentences:

Main clause: présent, subjunctive clause: present
Je suis hereux qu'il fasse cela.
_I'm happy that he's doing that.

_Main clause: présent, subjunctive clause: passé
Je suis hereux qu'il ait fait cela
_I'm happy that he did that.
_
Main clause: passé, subjunctive clause: passé/plus-que parfait (I read that because plus-que-parfait sujonctif is litterary, it's not used in this construction anymore.)
J'ai été hereux qu'il ait fait (eût fait) cela.
_I was happy that he did that.

_Main clause: imparfait, subjunctive clause: passé (again, I know that technically, the subjunctive clause should be in plus-que-parfait, (i.e. happy that he *had done*that.) but my understanding is that construction is not used.
J'étais hereux qu'il ait fait (eût fait) cela.
_I was happy that he had done that._

Main clause: imparfait, subjunctive clause: présent (imparfait)
J'étais hereux qu'il fasse (fisse) cela.
_I was happy that he was doing that._


Sorry for writing a novel.
Anyway, I just wanted to make sure my information was correct, and to correct what wasn't.
Marci par avance.
Jfoe


----------



## janpol

he*u*reux - "qu'il fisse" est incorrect = "qu'il fît" (que je fisse)


----------



## geostan

J'ai été hereux qu'il ait fait (eût fait) cela.
_I was happy that he had done that._


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> J'ai été heureux qu'il ait fait (eût fait) cela.


Je n'emploierais jamais le subjonctif plus-que-parfait avec un verbe principal au passé composé…

_J'ai été heureux qu'il ait fait cela._ 
_J'ai été heureux qu'il eût fait cela. _


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Je n'emploierais jamais le subjonctif plus-que-parfait avec un verbe principal au passé composé…
> 
> _J'ai été heureux qu'il ait fait cela._
> _J'ai été heureux qu'il eût fait cela. _



J'aurais dû faire plus attention au français.  Je ne faisais que commenter la traduction.


----------

